# Walloon: Wallon liégeois



## pieanne

Bonjour!

Je suis originaire de Liège. Mon père et ma grand'mère parlaient/savaient parler wallon, mais comme ils ne sont plus là, je me demandais si l'un de vous connaîtrait un site où je pourrais me "réhabituer" à cette langue?

Merci!


----------



## vince

La Wikipedia en wallon:

http://wa.wikipedia.org/wiki/

Je ne crois pas que l'orthographie soit standardis'ee, tu auras donc peut-etre du mal a comprendre le text la premiere fois que tu le lis mais il est probable que tu t'y habitues.

y a-t-il d'autres gens ici qui parlent wallon?

quel est le niveau d'intelligibilit'e entre le walon et le francais francais?


----------



## europefranc

Bonjour,

j'ai cherché à lire la partie wallone, j'ai réussi plus où moins à en comprendre le sens. Je me demandais si elle a gardé un peu de l'aspect néerlandophone. J'ai des amis de la partie wallone et quand il me parlaient wallone c'était pas trop evident de comprendre....

Merci bien






			
				pieanne said:
			
		

> Bonjour!
> 
> Je suis originaire de Liège. Mon père et ma grand'mère parlaient/savaient parler wallon, mais comme ils ne sont plus là, je me demandais si l'un de vous connaîtrait un site où je pourrais me "réhabituer" à cette langue?
> 
> Merci!


----------



## pieanne

Non, en effet, le wallon n'est pas évident *du tout*! De plus il en existe une grande variété, selon la ville. Par exemple, venant de Liège, je ne comprends pas le wallon de Namur...
J'ai eu du mal aussi avec le texte de Wiki, il a fallu que je le lise à haute voix, et en plus, ce n'est pas vraiment "mon" wallon. Mais ça m'a fait plaisir!


----------



## europefranc

pieanne said:
			
		

> Non, en effet, le wallon n'est pas évident *du tout*! De plus il en existe une grande variété, selon la ville. Par exemple, venant de Liège, je ne comprends pas le wallon de Namur...
> J'ai eu du mal aussi avec le texte de Wiki, il a fallu que je le lise à haute voix, et en plus, ce n'est pas vraiment "mon" wallon. Mais ça m'a fait plaisir!


 
Oui, c'est trés intéressant! J'ai des amis belges et il m'ont fait écouter meme des chansons en wallon....
Mais à votre avis y-a-t-il aussi des racines néerlandophones (comme j'ai lu lingaedje, par example?).

Merci!


----------



## SofiaB

Pieanne,
Voici  http://www.wallonie.com/wallang/wal-wal.htm

Benvnuwe sol pådje do lingaedje walon!


----------



## pieanne

SofiaB said:
			
		

> Pieanne,
> Voici http://www.wallonie.com/wallang/wal-wal.htm
> 
> Benvnuwe sol pådje do lingaedje walon!


 
Vos estî ben binameye! (not sure about the spelling, I only know it phonetically!)
(you are very kind!)


----------



## pieanne

europefranc said:
			
		

> Oui, c'est trés intéressant! J'ai des amis belges et il m'ont fait écouter meme des chansons en wallon....
> Mais à votre avis y-a-t-il aussi des racines néerlandophones (comme j'ai lu lingaedje, par example?).
> 
> Merci!


 
Il y a en tout cas des racines *germaniques*, donc néérlandaises et allemandes. "Pomme de terre" se dit "krompîr(e?)" en wallon de Liège, et en Allemand, c'est "Grundbeer", je ne connais pas le terme néerlandais, mais il ne doit pas être bien loin.
Ceci dit, pour le Wallon, je le répète, je l'écris phonétiquement...


----------



## tonton4610

pieanne said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je suis originaire de Liège. Mon père et ma grand'mère parlaient/savaient parler wallon, mais comme ils ne sont plus là, je me demandais si l'un de vous connaîtrait un site où je pourrais me "réhabituer" à cette langue?
> 
> Merci!


Bonjour.
J'habite Liége enfin la banlieu, non seulement je parle, je lis et j'écrit le wallon de Liège, je suis passionné par l'histoire de Liège mais en plus je suis photographe amateur et je peux vous envoyer des photos (par e-mail) de Liège et je puis vous tenir au courant de ce qui se passe ici, et à d'autres s'ils sont intéressés. pommes de terre en neerlandais se dit aardapelen et le wallon est le reste du language des belges d'avant l'arrivée de César et du latin
Amicalement


----------



## tonton4610

Une petite précision un avec un a au dessus se dit o exemple "Å oues" se dit "o ouwet" ce qui signifie "aux oiseaux" et pour l'écriture c'est fort ressemblant à l'écriture phonétique.
Bonne journée à tous


----------

